# Parámetros a tener en cuenta para elegir un Relé



## ilcapo (Dic 16, 2010)

Buen dia gente del foro, queria preguntarles cuales son los parametros a tener en cuenta para elegir un Relé y si tienen alguna lista de los mismos, para verlos y compararlos,,,
 desde ya muchas gracias ! saludos


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola

Parametros? yo entiendo a parametros como a:

-anchura
-largo
-grosor
-fabricacion
-voltaje
-embobinado
-encapsulado
-etc ((puedo segir si quieres ))

ahora yo te pregunto ¿¿ realmente a que parametros te refieres??

si me contestas , cuando vuelva a conectarme te digo 
saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 16, 2010)

hola ! me referia a la corriente y tension que pueden soportar de entrada y salida !! gracias 

no se si al comprar un relé hay que tener en cuenta otros parametros


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2010)

Agrego alguno que otro mas:

Tensión admisible sobre los contactos.
Corriente admisible sobre los contactos.
Resistencia de contacto.
Tipo de tensión sobre los contactos (CC / CA).
Cantidad de operaciones.
Poder de ruptura (Eléctrico).
Estanqueidad
Capacidad para mantener el contacto ante vibraciones.
Consumo.


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 16, 2010)

Entre lo que te dije y lo que te dijo el Sr,fogonazo, tendrias que mirar, para que necesitas el rele?, que vas a conectar al el ? que tension lo vas a hacer funcionar? etc... si nos comentas para que lo necesitas y que tensiones de activacion tienes , que amperios y tension tienes que manejar con el  y esas cosas te podriamos ayudar un poquito mejor, se que es dificil pero si lo vas a dedicar a meterlo o a manejar algun sistema deverias de saber varios parametros.

 un saludo amigos.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 16, 2010)

gracias a ambos por las respuestas, pero en realidad no es para ninguna aplicacion en particular, si no lo que necesitaria saber es si existe alguna lista de reles para elegir el mas adecuado frente a un proyecto....no se si me explico bien jejej 

por ejemplo para seleccionar los transistores BJT tengo un libro que saque de la facu,,, ahi tengo casi todos los transistores y puedo seleccionar el mas adecuado, segun la corriente, tension,, el beta etc,,, los voy comparando y elijo el mejor ,,, ahora,,, para los reles hay algo asi ??? deberia haber porque segun me dicen tienen muchas caracteristicas para elegir uno,, yo pensaba que hibas a una tienda de electronica y le decias al vendedor "dame un relé de 220V x 7A" y listo jejej 

saludos!


----------



## david7777777 (Jun 25, 2012)

saludos, perdon por revivir el tema quisiera que me ayuden estoy con el mismo problema, lo que quiero es activar un rele con 5Vcc para que maneje 12Vcc(quiero activar 3 motores que funcionan con tensiones entre 10 a 12 V) y no se como hacer el pedido porque creo que hay diferentes reles que se activan con otras tensiones  y si es posible como averiguar el patillaje o un diagrama de instalacion la verdad tengo escasos conocimientos de este tema   

gracias por leer mi mensaje eespero sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.findernet.com/es/products

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola.

Pide un relay de 5V ó 6V, pero la corriente de los contactos del relay debe ser mayor a la corriente que piensa emplear.

También debes tener en cuenta las dimensiones del relay, que éstas sean de tu conveniencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

